# Ex marito 2



## Carola (30 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo che gli ho lasciato casa X stare tre gg con j ragazzi sempre alle sue esigenze e tempistiche 
Dopo che continua a non rispondere al avv
Dopo che non risponde alle mie Mail in cui gli chiedo di mettere via rancore e cercare un modo X gestire la ns famiglia il più civile oggi mi scrive che parte prima ma non vuole vedermi in casa di tornare dopo 

Qsto è il modo maturo con cui si sta comportando 
E non capisco il perché .


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Dopo che gli ho lasciato casa X stare tre gg con j ragazzi sempre alle sue esigenze e tempistiche
> Dopo che continua a non rispondere al avv
> Dopo che non risponde alle mie Mail in cui gli chiedo di mettere via rancore e cercare un modo X gestire la ns famiglia il più civile oggi mi scrive che parte prima ma non vuole vedermi in casa di tornare dopo
> 
> ...


presumo perché nutre una certa rabbia per la vostra separazione


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non accetta l'idea della separazione. Prova a dargli tempo. Si vede imposta una decisione che lui non avrebbe preso


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Dopo che gli ho lasciato casa X stare tre gg con j ragazzi sempre alle sue esigenze e tempistiche
> Dopo che continua a non rispondere al avv
> Dopo che non risponde alle mie Mail in cui gli chiedo di mettere via rancore e cercare un modo X gestire la ns famiglia il più civile oggi mi scrive che parte prima ma non vuole vedermi in casa di tornare dopo
> 
> ...


E' arrabbiato....e ti punisce...

Ignoralo, e continua a tenere un profilo semplice e civile. 

Adesso come adesso, discutere, sarebbe inutile. Non sentirebbe nulla probabilmente..e forse anche tu hai bisogno di stabilizzarti. 

Però..metti i tuoi paletti anche. 
Vanno bene le sue esigenze. Ma anche le tue hanno lo stesso peso. 

In fondo vi state separando...e ognuno va per sè. Serve trovare equilibrio anche in questo.


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Io tempo ne do
Ma lui non può continuare a fare come prima con aggiunta che non vuole ne vedermi ne sentirmi con tutto quello che c'è in ballo cioè tre figli che mi gestisco io 28 giorni su 31 non vuole parlare di Natale di nulla 

Si sta comportando molto male mi passa la metà di cosa dovrebbe non ha mai risposto alle mail dell avvocato 

Da uscire pazza con uno così è più fa così più mi rendo conto dell uomo che è diventato .
Non lo vorrò mai indietro uno così
Anche lui spelava di separazione e che non mi amava più 
Sta facendo tutto questo X i soldi secondo me 
Ecco perché non vuole separazione solo X quello
Poi i ns amici che lo hanno avuto a cena lo trovano dimesso.
A me non fa più tenerezza tranne qualche volta che mi salgono le
Lacrime per quello che potevano essere ma è solo una proiezione di un mio desiderio perché io ho sofferto troppo X lui


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io tempo ne do
> Ma lui non può continuare a fare come prima con aggiunta che non vuole ne vedermi ne sentirmi con tutto quello che c'è in ballo cioè tre figli che mi gestisco io 28 giorni su 31
> 
> Si sta comportando molto male mi passa la metà di cosa dovrebbe non ha meo risposto alle mail dell avvocato
> ...


Metti
in conto che potrebbe anche non concederti la separazione
Finchè nulla è scritto credo che sia difficile stabilire quello che deve darti
Non conosco le leggi ma mi sa che alla fine non sarà una separazione facile


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Metti
> in conto che potrebbe anche non concederti la separazione
> Finchè nulla è scritto credo che sia difficile stabilire quello che deve darti
> Non conosco le leggi ma mi sa che alla fine non sarà una separazione facile


Si lo so
Lui sta evitando tutto questo
Unica credo sia trascinarlo in giudiziale .
Quello X he volevo evitare non dico amici X la
Pelle ma mantenere un buon rapporto

Mi pare  impossibile stia reagendo cosi


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Metti
> in conto che potrebbe anche non concederti la separazione
> Finchè nulla è scritto credo che sia difficile stabilire quello che deve darti
> Non conosco le leggi ma mi sa che alla fine non sarà una separazione facile


Si lo so
Lui sta evitando tutto questo
Unica credo sia trascinarlo in giudiziale .
Quelhe volevo evitare non dico amici X la
Pelle ma mantenere un buon rapporto

Mi pare  impossibile stia reagendo cosi


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si lo so
> Lui sta evitando tutto questo
> Unica credo sia trascinarlo in giudiziale .
> Quelhe volevo evitare non dico amici X la
> ...


Lui ha rifiutato di riconoscere che il matrimonio aveva dei problemi per lungo tempo, ha incassato anche la tua confessione con signorilità per continuare a mantenere il ruolo formale di marito che considera fondamentale per la sua identità. Accettare la separazione significa per lui riconoscere un fallimento, di cui lui è il principale responsabile. Ma lui è un vincente.
Dovresti trovare un modo per soddisfare questo suo bisogno. Magari se tu chiedessi una cifra spropositata potrebbe sentirsi vincente dando il giusto.


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui ha rifiutato di riconoscere che il matrimonio aveva dei problemi per lungo tempo, ha incassato anche la tua confessione con signorilità per continuare a mantenere il ruolo formale di marito che considera fondamentale per la sua identità. Accettare la separazione significa per lui riconoscere un fallimento, di cui lui è il principale responsabile. Ma lui è un vincente.
> Dovresti trovare un modo per soddisfare questo suo bisogno. Magari se tu chiedessi una cifra spropositata potrebbe sentirsi vincente dando il giusto.


Può essere un idea
Non riesco a capire però anche lui voleva sta separazione non si è certo comportato come uno che voleva salvare qualcosa anzi fresia glaciale 
Sul vincete hai ragione 
Anche sul fallimento ha ammeso questa cosa sai che è resp Sua e fatica accettarlo 

Che cosa triste tutto


----------



## Tradito? (31 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Può essere un idea
> Non riesco a capire però anche lui voleva sta separazione non si è certo comportato come uno che voleva salvare qualcosa anzi fresia glaciale
> Sul vincete hai ragione
> Anche sul fallimento ha ammeso questa cosa sai che è resp Sua e fatica accettarlo
> ...


Tu ti assolvi da ogni responsabilità?


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Tu ti assolvi da ogni responsabilità?


Dal mio tradimentoo in poi no
Prima per 10 anni ho fatto di tutto trascinandolo in terapie psicologhe parlando coccolandolo 

Dopo no mi sono rotta là palle e nonost tutto ho continuato ad aspettare un cenno troncando X mesi appena vedevo qualche segnale da lui
Qnd è andato via e si è comportato come ha fatto mi è scaduto 
Poteva lasciarmi 
Io sono qui sola e sola sono sempre stata 


E comunque adesso le resp me le prendo di crescere con amore e civiltà tra noi i ns figli 
E 'lui che scappa


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Dal mio tradimentoo in poi no
> Prima per 10 anni ho fatto di tutto trascinandolo in terapie psicologhe parlando coccolandolo
> 
> Dopo no mi sono rotta là palle e nonost tutto ho continuato ad aspettare un cenno troncando X mesi appena vedevo qualche segnale da lui
> ...


Hai fatto tutto quello che ritenevi per salvare il matrimonio. Il tradimento in questi casi, pur brutto in sé, è quasi una conseguenza. Tant'è che poi lo hai lasciato.


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2016)

Oggi mi ha scritto puttana 
Perché gli ho chiesto se avesse risposto all avvocato 

puttana  capite?

Che schifo di uomo e poi dovrei mantenere rapporti civili come si fa


----------



## ilnikko (4 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha scritto puttana
> Perché gli ho chiesto se avesse risposto all avvocato
> 
> puttana  capite?
> ...


Non gli scrivere piu', fai comunicare solo i legali tra di loro. Se vuoi ogni tanto lo aggiorni sui ragazzi,senza aspettare risposta.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha scritto puttana
> Perché gli ho chiesto se avesse risposto all avvocato
> 
> puttana  capite?
> ...


cerca di mantenere i rapporti solo per la gestione figli e poi fai tramite tutto avvocato


----------



## Piperita (4 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha scritto puttana
> Perché gli ho chiesto se avesse risposto all avvocato
> 
> puttana  capite?
> ...


Lascialo perdere
Il solito orgoglio maschile che torna a galla


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha scritto puttana
> Perché gli ho chiesto se avesse risposto all avvocato
> 
> puttana  capite?
> ...


Ti do un consiglio fai attenzione a quello che fai in questo periodo, perché se parti con la giudiziale e lui è così incazzato, cercherà le prove legali che la colpa della fine del matrimonio è tua.


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ti do un consiglio fai attenzione a quello che fai in questo periodo, perché se parti con la giudiziale e lui è così incazzato, cercherà le prove legali che la colpa della fine del matrimonio è tua.


Guarda sono curiosa di capire che prove possa trovare e chi gli darà ragione :
X 14 anni gli ho cresciuto  i figli lavorando e facendo anche un minimo di carriera sobbarcandomi educazione crescita colloqui scolastici viste mediche e solito iter figli che tutti sappiamo e lui non ha mai fatto un cazzo

Ho passato serate da sola a piangere su divani 
Gli ho scritto parlato coinvolto e di è sempre tirato fuori 
Sono stata depressa con attacchi di panico con tanto di documenti medici 
Non abbiamo fatto sesso per anni e anche qui tanto di documenti  che lo trascinavo da sessuologhe terapisti ecc
Sono una gran bella donna a detta di molti 

Tutti i ns amici  / conoscenti mi hanno inondato di messaggi di supporto in cui si evince la cura mia che ho avuto e la sua totale mancanza di attaccamento alla famiglia e agli amici e del gran culo che mi sono sempre fatta 

Ho messaggi di sua madre in cui lamenta Poca  affettività 

Ho messaggi suoi in cui io piango dicendo che mi manca il mio uomo che sono stanca e lui rispose de che la mia debolezza lo irrita 

Vive all estero vede suoi figli 3 gg al mese fa una vita di lusso ma voglio vedere quale giudice dà ragione casta testa di cazzo egoista 

Ma davvero .
Si L ho tradito e lasciato 
Ho pure confessato e lui è andato comunque via X soldi e carriera perdendosi tutto dei figli 
Cazzo vuole adesso ?

Scusate sfogo.


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non gli scrivere piu', fai comunicare solo i legali tra di loro. Se vuoi ogni tanto lo aggiorni sui ragazzi,senza aspettare risposta.


Guarda altra sera mio figlio è stato premiato come talento in una disciplina prendendo un assegno e gli ho mandato foto 

Mia figlia è uscita X festa tutta agghindata è uguale
Cercavo di mantenere un legame ma che si fottesse.
Avere ragione anche mia madre mi dice di fare così pure lei e io sono una cretina 
Perché mi sento in colpa di non amare più capite sta merda 
Devo essere malata 

Comunque mi ha detto vai dal tuo amichetto puttana .


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda sono curiosa di capire che prove possa trovare e chi gli darà ragione :
> X 14 anni gli ho cresciuto  i figli lavorando e facendo anche un minimo di carriera sobbarcandomi educazione crescita colloqui scolastici viste mediche e solito iter figli che tutti sappiamo e lui non ha mai fatto un cazzo
> 
> Ho passato serate da sola a piangere su divani
> ...


Darti meno soldi possibile visto che sono così importanti per lui.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Darti meno soldi possibile visto che sono così importanti per lui.


Già.
Mi dispiace Carola :abbraccio:


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Darti meno soldi possibile visto che sono così importanti per lui.


Si in effetti non ci avevo pensato 

Faccia lui o suoi figli vivono con me 

Comunque una busta paga dovra esibirla prima o poi 

Non capisco guadagna una cifra che mi vergogno a dire sta la è bello avrà mille donne ma che cazzo mi rompi i cojioni vivi sereno

Anche i ragazzi si stanno scocciando


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si in effetti non ci avevo pensato
> 
> Faccia lui o suoi figli vivono con me
> 
> ...



Certo che dovrà esibire il suo reddito, come le sue spese......, e se per ipotesi esibisce anche delle prove valide che tu hai un altro, sei tu che hai rotto il vincolo matrimoniale.
Quando si inizia una giudiziale non sai mai come finisce.
L'essere umano a volte è davvero strano (da buono si trasforma in un attimo in cattivone).


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Certo che dovrà esibire il suo reddito, come le sue spese......, e se per ipotesi esibisce anche delle prove valide che tu hai un altro, sei tu che hai rotto il vincolo matrimoniale.
> Quando si inizia una giudiziale non sai mai come finisce.
> L'essere umano a volte è davvero strano (da buono si trasforma in un attimo in cattivone).


Ma lui non deve passare il mantenimento a lei, che lavora, ma ai tre (3) figli. 
Se lo sta facendo per i soldi calcola male perché dovrà in proporzione agli introiti garantire ai figli il tenore di vita in costanza di matrimonio. Questo comporta anche la partecipazione alle spese generali dell'abitazione.


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non deve passare il mantenimento a lei, che lavora, ma ai tre (3) figli.
> Se lo sta facendo per i soldi calcola male perché dovrà in proporzione agli introiti garantire ai figli il tenore di vita in costanza di matrimonio. Questo comporta anche la partecipazione alle spese generali dell'abitazione.


C'è una tale sproporzione di reddito che in realtà ci sarebbero i presupposti X chiedere anche X me 
Guadagna 9 volte me 
E se ha fatto sta carriera credetemi e perché non si è mai preoccupato di nulla qui e continua 

Comunque vedremo
Adesso è incazzato nero

E no non c'è più il discorso se io avessi un altro ne ho parlato con avvocato 
E lui che è andato vivete via X scelta non licenziato ed è lui che si è fatto sgamate di dito di incontri da vero cretino

A me basta si metta cuore in pace e mi lasci vivere serenamente e faccia un po meglio il padre


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> C'è una tale sproporzione di reddito che in realtà ci sarebbero i presupposti X chiedere anche X me
> Guadagna 9 volte me
> E se ha fatto sta carriera credetemi e perché non si è mai preoccupato di nulla qui e continua
> 
> ...


Non stai facendo una cattiveria, stai cercando di vivere.


----------

